# small pea sized lump on cats neck



## andy_pandy (May 31, 2015)

My kitten was in for her second vaccination on Saturday morning, today when she was lying on me i was stroking the back and side of her neck. I noticed a pea sized lump on the right side of the back of her neck just above the shoulder blade. It doesn't appear to be sensitive or sore when touched. It also doesn't seem to be attached to the muscle but sitting just under the skin. I phoned the vet and the assistant told us it most likely a reaction to the vaccination but to eep an eye on it for a few days and if it doesn't shrink or gets bigger to bring her in. I thought the vaccination was put in directly to the back of the neck but the vets assistant advised me that they pinch excess skin and she advises that it could go in slightly to the side which could explain why the lump isnt directly in the middle of her neck. Has anyone had this happen before?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

It's quite common to get a lump following vaccinations, they can take some time to disappear. I presume it wasn't there before the injection. As to the location cats can be injected anywhere around the neck area, when one of mine was on insulin I always injected into the side of his scruff as I found it much easier than directly into the back.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Could it be her microchip? If not, as said small lumps are common and should go away by themselves in a few days/weeks x


----------



## Chelsea Roderick (Jul 10, 2015)

I've noticed the same thing on my (12 week old) kitten. She had her first vaccination 3 weeks ago (on Friday) and I only noticed a lump where her vaccination was yesterday, although it wasn't done on the back of her neck. I've been reading lots of the same stories so I'm going to try not to worry about it too much and keep a close eye on it then bring it up to my vet this Friday as we have her booked in for her second lot of vaccinations then anyway. If I hadn't had an appointment book already this week I would have definitely at least called the vet to check though. Keep us posted with how your kitten's lump is. Hope she's OK.


----------



## liza1903 (May 23, 2015)

You could be feeling a lymph node. There are several around the neck, including the back of the neck and shoulder blades. Since she just got her vaccine, the lymph nodes may be enlarged as the body creates antibodies for whatever she was vaccinated against. Keep an eye on it for a few days, as long as she doesn't display any other signs of illness. If it doesn't go away in a few days, I'd see a vet.


----------



## Staxxg27 (Jul 25, 2015)

I've just noticed a lump too on the back of my kittens neck. He had his first vaccination just a few days ago. I'm thinking if it was present before the vet would have noticed when grabbing his scruff?? I started to worry and then saw this thread. I think I'll keep an eye on it and his eating habits, otherwise will just mention it when he is back for his 2nd vaccine in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Is it his microchip?


----------



## Staxxg27 (Jul 25, 2015)

No, he gets that at his next appointment. I'm certain it wasn't there before his vaccination, and didn't notice it yesterday. He's certainly eating and drinking fine and very boisterous.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Sounds like it's a gland then.. glad he's not under the weather anyway, so its likely not to be bothering him x


----------

